# jcgriff2 - 3k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats JC :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS ^-^ :4-clap:*


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations JC* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice milestone, keep up the good work.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice work JC - congrats!!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats jcgriff2 :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done JC. :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you to all. 

I greatly appreciate everone's well wishes.

JC


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

belated congrats


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys... much appreciated.

JC


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to go John, You are a superstar. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dave... and thank you.

.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done jcgriff2, great work :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello Nick...

Thank you. Much appreciated.

JC

.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

well done jc, lots of great quality posts. keep up the good work


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Alex.

Hope your studies are going well.

JC

.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, dai.


----------

